# Wanting to be a Cadet



## Rebel Soldier (12 Sep 2005)

if you live in Ottawa Ontario  Notify Me With your Age and location (not exact Address) id be happy to notify you with the dates and opening to the 3018 field Engineer squadron in Navan Ottawa


----------



## Burrows (12 Sep 2005)

I'm sure people are capable of finding their own corps thanks.


----------

